# Happy 80, Ernesto!



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ernesto Colnago is 80 years old today. You have the chance to buy 1/80 of a little celebration.
C59 Ottanta | Colnago


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

happy birthday!!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

That bike made me spontaneously say "ooooooooh"


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Arabesque inspired gold bike :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Me wants those Boras...
Bike is almost perfect. It would have been perfect if Ernesto had talked Valentino into making the red on that SR EPS group gold.
Salsa, you obviously need a pink lamb wool sweater.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, and golden Vittoria valves too.

And the pink sweater I already have it 

Nice detail on the original 50's logos


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice bike. Those Arabesque lugs emulate the similar pattern of Gloria lugs, where Ernesto Colnago and Faliero Masi both worked?
Colnago has made several limited editions lately and they have all been extremely well done.

And props to Ernesto for doing so well at 80!

He has the coolest office in the world.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Interesting about the "new" old headbadge and the old headbadge:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Ernesto Colnago Celebrates 80th Birthday with Limited Edition Bike

Oddly, today it became known that Colnago has been dropped as sponsor of the Gran Fondo USA series, the new sponsor is Cannondale:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: GranFondo USA Series Changes from Colnago to Cannondale


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

This is what a special edition bike should be, it looks great and nicely pays homage to Colnago's past bicycles.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Grande Ernesto,un felice e ricchissimo compleanno. Sei un mito !!!

A life of hard work,dedication,passion,genius,a life as a true passionate Italian ! 

And he doesn't look 80 at all to me :thumbsup:


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I... must... have...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

let's compare with the original


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ernesto Colnago, Cino Cinelli and my dad all born on February 9? Interesting.


----------



## shawnb1970 (Dec 30, 2011)

He indeed doesn't look his age. What a guy ! I share his choice of preferred bikes too


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

the 80th nago is absolutely sublime! wow!


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's things like this that make me really dislike rich people.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

If we're lucky he'll get dementia and move all production back to Italy.


----------

